# Office 2019 replaced by Office 365



## djlandkpl (Jan 29, 2013)

MS made Office confusing. If you want a one time license look for Office 2021. Office 365 is an annual subscription. Depending upon how you set up your devices, one license will work on many PCs. The subscription also allows you to gift access to 5 others. You don't have to keep your files in the cloud.


----------



## Chris616 (Dec 31, 2019)

This link suggests that should never happen. When I purchased a new Dell, it came with 365 pre-installed, waiting to be activated. I just ignored it and installed my ancient version of Office instead. A few times after that I was surprised when 365 made an appearance, as if it was the default application for Word and Excel. I eventually removed the pre-installed 365 to prevent that from happening.


----------



## CaptTom (Dec 31, 2017)

Turn off any auto-updates and un-install 365. Then you can re-install your older version.

Not recalling how, I started to search and got as far as typing "turn off Offi..." when it filled in the rest "...ce updates." So you're not the only one!

I'm trying to switch to Libra Office (a newer fork of Open Office) but there's a big learning curve. There are also some advanced functions you just can't do. I think it's written in some higher-level programming language which makes it slower. Still, I've been forcing myself and it does 90% of what I need. I'll never install anything from M$ again. When my current Windows 10 laptop finally dies I'll be looking at Linux.


----------



## SW Dweller (Jan 6, 2021)

I shut off ALL auto updates on my machines, and there is a crap load of places that you have to go to "getr done". Next I unplug my cable router every time I leave my machine.

It is impossible to hack "OFF"


----------



## AndyGump (Sep 26, 2010)

I for one love the Office 360.

Andy.


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

365 is bloated crap. Office 2019 is much better. I am still running 2010 on one of mine and it still works good.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

I run office 2003. It does everything I need. I installed the addon so I can read .xlsx.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

Thanks for all the replies.

Apparently my installed version is still on the hard drive. But opening office from the start menu defaults to a web version of office.

If I click on a document it opens my version of Word. From there I can create a new document.

Since I have way less than zero interest in 365 I will see if uninstall is an option.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

From a reliable source who must not be named I learned the MS updates often screws things up by updating shortcuts and links during windows updates.

Okay I pieced this together. The Evil Empire lost this round. Uninstalling one drive did not do the trick but I am happy to see it gone. A complete waste of disk space for me.

After a long search of the hard drive I located winword.exe and created a shortcut to it. I no longer have to load that horrid office interface to use it.

Tomorrow I will do the same for One-note and Excel .

I am keeping notes and screenshots which I plan to share with this group assuming there is any interest.


----------



## RockyMtBeerMan (Dec 12, 2018)

Edlin for the win!


----------



## SoNic (Feb 14, 2021)

Tou can make the default to be Office 2019. Right click on a document, Open With... and Select the 2019 app, instead of the 365 one.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

I am still running Office 20xx... can't remember which year version... on my office PC, no cloud connection. I feel your pain about 365 and annual subscriptions. That is not good for those of us with light word processing needs.

What is really gonna be a pain is that for me and you other guys who have Word, what are we gonna do when Windows 10 is dead? These older PCs are generally not Windows 11 compatible, probably by intention, MS forcing us into new PC and making it necessary to buy new software. Maybe I will move to Apple when that happens.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

I am as happy as pig in mud. I now have direct links on my desktop to the only three things I use Word, Excel and One-note. No more loading that redundant office page.

For anyone who might be interested. 
They files in C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Office\root\Office16 and are named:
winword.exe
excel.exe
onenote.exe


----------



## spur0701 (6 mo ago)

CaptTom said:


> Turn off any auto-updates and un-install 365. Then you can re-install your older version.
> 
> Not recalling how, I started to search and got as far as typing "turn off Offi..." when it filled in the rest "...ce updates." So you're not the only one!
> 
> I'm trying to switch to Libra Office (a newer fork of Open Office) but there's a big learning curve. There are also some advanced functions you just can't do. I think it's written in some higher-level programming language which makes it slower. Still, I've been forcing myself and it does 90% of what I need. I'll never install anything from M$ again. When my current Windows 10 laptop finally dies I'll be looking at Linux.


This is what I did.........I just retired last year and had used MS Office for the better part of 20 years. I turned in my old notebook, bought a new one, uninstalled 365, installed Libra and it's been able to do everything I need for a home office setup, which is admittedly not a whole lot, but enough.


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

My sister gave me an HP desktop with 365 on it. Got all the other crap cleaned off. Now to get rid of the 365 and install office 2019.


----------



## diyorpay (Sep 21, 2010)

This is my theory:
As MS continues to unilaterally make 'improvements' for me, changes in the form of updates take place w/out my knowledge.
If you have MS Edge and a marketed copy or any version of Office365 on your computer, MS may have installed MS Edge Webview2.
MS Webview2 is MS's attempt to make your Office experience be consistent across platforms. Only way to do that is via Office365 and by using the cloud. A sync concept.
Theory: If you have MS Edge, you might have had MS Edge Webview2 also installed during an Edge update. If you also have any version of Office365, it becomes the default Office version.









Microsoft Edge WebView2 and Microsoft 365 Apps - Deploy Office


Guidance for Office admins about the installation and use of Microsoft Edge WebView2 on devices running Microsoft 365 Apps.



docs.microsoft.com





A much more technical explanation:









Announcing Microsoft Edge WebView2 General Availability


Today, we are excited to announce that Microsoft Edge WebView2




blogs.windows.com


----------



## snic (Sep 16, 2018)

rusty baker said:


> Office 2019 is much better. I am still running 2010 on one of mine





joed said:


> I run office 2003.





raylo32 said:


> I am still running Office 20xx...


Yeah I'm still running DOS, WordStar and Lotus 123. Works fine! Never saw the need for this new fangled 90s Windows crap.

OK, I'm being sarcastic. What IS true is that I used an electric screwdriver for the first time about two years ago and it blew my mind. Even though my computer tools are up to date, my screwdriving tools were still stuck in the 19th century.



raylo32 said:


> What is really gonna be a pain is that for me and you other guys who have Word, what are we gonna do when Windows 10 is dead? These older PCs are generally not Windows 11 compatible, probably by intention, MS forcing us into new PC and making it necessary to buy new software. Maybe I will move to Apple when that happens.


Windows 10 will still work on those older PCs, as will some version of Word, but eventually Microsoft will stop providing security updates to Windows 10 and it will become increasingly risky to have your PC connected to the internet. Apple is no different; they play the same game. If anything, Apple has even more incentive to make their hardware obsolete because a far larger part of their business is hardware than Microsoft's.


----------

